# Inducing ovulation without drugs?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I have PCOS. I used Clomid to conceive DS. I responded VERY well to it - I was just doing the Clomid challenge test, so I only took it for 5 days. Six weeks later, I found out DS was on his way.

DH and I are TTC #2. I got my IUD taken out at the beginning of June. I haven't had a period yet. I had egg white cervical mucus a few weeks ago and I thought I was ovulating, but I never got a period. A test a week ago was negative and I've had no symptoms of pregnancy.

I've been taking Vitex for a month now, 2 or 3 a day (whenever I remember). Obviously, it hasn't been helping much since I haven't had a period yet. Is there something else I can do? Is there a way to induce ovulation naturally?


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

acupuncture worked for me. i had three treatments so far, ovulated within a week of the first one, and then two weeks and treatments later (now) my first ppaf arrived. i even had a 14 day luteal phase! i also had my iud pulled, but back in june. i thought i had o'd towards the beginning of july, but i never did get af.

i swear by acupuncture now. my dom really knows what she's doing. she has a lot of experience with infertility too and has participated in a few studies here in my area, all revealing that acupuncture does indeed work for fertility issues.

i was too worried about vitex diminishing my milk supply, so i didn't try it.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

How do I find an acupuncturist? Are they expensive? I know my insurance won't cover it (it doesn't cover anything but what's available on campus, and not even all of that!) and I don't have much money.


----------



## laralee16 (Nov 12, 2005)

Soy worked for me! My little soy baby is due in march, his/her big brother was a clomid baby. You can get soy isoflavens (I know I SO spelled that wrong) in 80 mg pills. It acts like clomid.

I sent you some links, I was not sure if I could post them or not.


----------



## sedixon (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralee16* 
Soy worked for me! My little soy baby is due in march, his/her big brother was a clomid baby. You can get soy isoflavens (I know I SO spelled that wrong) in 80 mg pills. It acts like clomid.

I sent you some links, I was not sure if I could post them or not.

Hello, I just joined this site and came across this. My first son was conceived with Clomid. We've been ttc again now for about 2 1/2 yrs ( damnn pcos) and I did try four cycles of clomid with no ovulation. Soon after I started taking Vitex and it did seem to regulate my cycles quite a bit. My doctor wanted to try more clomid and I told her I was done taking drugs. I turn into a crazy woman when I'm on that crap. So anyways I would love to see those links because I've heard of this before but I'm coming up on a cycle and would like to try it.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Vitex takes 2-3 months to work. Here is a great article of vitex and PCOS. http://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/vitex.html

I have one vitex baby and am pg another.







For me the trick was taking only one dose (3 ml) first thing in the am, when the hormones that vitex works on are peaking.


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

unfortunately, acupuncture is not very cheap, but it does work. today i had my 4th treatment and while i was there i asked about acupuncture and pcos. my dom said to google it "accupuncture and pcos" and that some info should come up on it and it's effectiveness. my dom treats quite a few women with pcos using acupuncture and herbs, and says that it is quite successful in getting them to o and get pg.

to find an acupuncturist you could just open up the phone book. you could also go down to or call your local massage place or natural foods market and ask someone who works there if they have any recommendations. a friendly midwife in town may also be able to refer you.

you can just call the acupuncturist and find out how much they are; it also doesn't hurt to ask if they offer a sliding scale of some type.

eta- could you see if one of the campus providers could refer you, and maybe it'll be covered by insurance b/c of the referral? i know not all insurance covers it (i'm paying out of pocket myself), so it's probably a long shot, but worth a try.


----------

